# Share kitchen.



## Melissa Mirchandani (Apr 18, 2020)

I have had a. grade A commercial kitchen in Winston Salem, NC, since '99, Anyone interested in sharing space text or call cel! # 336-391-0007, email [email protected]. Thankyou, Melissa Mirchandani Mise en Place Catering.


----------

